# Kabel Deutschland Standart WLAN Router nutzbar und Empfehlung 5GHz Router



## fredsn (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich ziehe demnächst um. In der neuen Wohnung ist nur Kabel Deutschland verfügbar. Als Modem mit WLAN Router bekommt man wohl aktuell einen der drei: https://kabel.vodafone.de/csc/hilfe/geraete/wlan_kabelrouter
Hat jemand Erfahrung ob die für normalen Hausgebrauch bzgl. WLAN  ok sind? Tarif wird wohl der 100MBit werden.

Meine zweite Frage wäre: Aktuell habe ich ein 5GHz WLAN  über das Kabelmodem und über LAN einen zweiten Router für ein 2,4GHz Netz. Bevor die Frage aufkommt: 5Ghz für störungsfreien Empfang am PC, Smartphones und 2,4 für ältere Geräte (alter Laptop, Wii, DS, usw.) Nun laufen die aufgeführten Router alle nur auf 2,4GHz Band. Da ich das gerne in der neuen Wohnung wieder genauso haben möchte brauche ich also entweder nen Router mit simultanem Dual Band oder nur für 5Ghz und nutze dann das Modem für 2,4. Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mich?
Preis ist ansich egal. Allerdings habe ich weder ein NAS noch schiebe ich sonst irgendwie Daten rum. Ich brauche also keine 200€ Fritzbox. Nur nen Router für Internetzugang der auf 5GHz Band mindestens 100MBit packt  Aktuell habe ich hier im Nebenzimmer immer mindestens 160MBit. Sollte doch machbar sein. Ich würde also mal sagen bis 100€, wenn es sich lohnt auch mehr.

Ich wäre dankbar für Vorschläge
Viele Grüße, Frederic


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann dir nur soviel versprechen: Mit den Standard-Routern die KD mitliefert kannste 100 MBit über wLAN vergessen es sei denn dein Empfangsgerät steht in direkter Sicht zwei Meter neben dem Router. 

Ich selbst nutze kein wLAN, meine Frau Mutter hat aber den Hitron-Router und wLAN in ihrer Wohnung - nur den 25 MBit-Tarif was aber hier keine Rolle spielt, denn:
 Sobald sie mit dem Laptop in der Küche ist (ein Zimmer weiter bzw. eine Wand zwischen Router und Laptop) kommen noch knapp 10 MBit an, im Wohnzimmer (2 Wände dazwischen) sinds noch 2-3 MBit. Die volle Bandbreite haste quasi dann, wenn du den Laptop auf den Router stellst . Das Ding kannste für sowas eigentlich sofort vergessen.


----------



## GabtC (25. Oktober 2015)

Besorg dir einfach einen WLAN Access-point oder falls du noch einen alten WLAN-Router hast, konfiguriere den als Access-point und häng ihn an denn KD-Router. Funktioniert problemlos ohne KD extra Geld jeden Monat überweisen zu müssen .


----------



## fredsn (25. Oktober 2015)

Ok danke. Das beantwortet schon mal eine Frage. War eigentlich auch zu erwarten 
Ich würde dann also am besten gleich zu einem Dual Band Router greifen, aber wie gesagt dann zwingend mit simultanem Betrieb.
Welche Geräte wären da zu empfehlen?


----------



## fredsn (25. Oktober 2015)

@GabtC
Ist mir schon klar. Deswegen frage ich ja nach Empfehlungen. Das war leider nicht sehr hilfreich  (sorry, nicht böse gemeint)

Edit: Natürlich suche ich dafür einen Access point, nur aus Gewohnheit als Router bezeichnet. Wobei sich ja auch viele Router als Access point nutzen lassen.


----------



## alfalfa (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe den KD 100 Mbit Tarif und den CBN-Router.
Die WLAN-Funktion ist bei meinem Router nicht aktiviert, weil KD dafür monatlich 2 € haben will 

Ich habe mir daher zusätzlich einen 2,4 GHz Router gekauft und auf dem Smartphone in 2 Zimmern um die 50 MBit, am Laptop bis zu 90. In den anderen Räumen lässt die Leistung extrem nach, aber daran arbeite ich noch.
Es kommt ziemlich auf die Beschaffenheit der Wohnung an. Eine Freundin hat auch den CBN-Router und den 50 MBit Tarif. Bei ihr ist die WLAN-Funktion  jedoch aktiviert und in ihrer gesamten kleinen Neubauwohnung kommen die 50 MBit auf dem Smartphone auch an.

Ein anderer Freund hat auch den 100 MBit Tarif und nutzt die WLAN-Funktion des CBN-Routers. In seinem Altbau hat er nur in dem Zimmer, in dem der Router steht wirklich schnelles WLAN mit gutem Empfang und in den anderen Räumen lässt es dann auch stark nach.


----------



## OberstFleischer (25. Oktober 2015)

Edit:

esr1200 ? 
DATENBLATT

oder Netgear:
Netgear-EX7000-100PES-Nighthawk-Extender-1900Mbit!!!


----------



## fredsn (25. Oktober 2015)

Wichtig ist natürlich die Reichweite, gerade für 5GHz durch mehrere Wände. Dafür sieht der Netgear ganz gut aus. Wobei ich natürlich kein 11ac brauche,.

Ich hätte jetzt noch zwei TP Link Router gefunden. Archer C5 und WDR4300. Bisschen günstiger und als Access point nutzbar. Wie sind die so?
TP-Link Archer C5 AC1200 WLAN Dual Band Gigabit Router: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
TP-Link TL-WDR4300 Simultan Dual-Band N750 Gigabit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## GabtC (25. Oktober 2015)

fredsn schrieb:


> @GabtC
> Ist mir schon klar. Deswegen frage ich ja nach Empfehlungen. Das war leider nicht sehr hilfreich  (sorry, nicht böse gemeint)
> 
> Edit: Natürlich suche ich dafür einen Access point, nur aus Gewohnheit als Router bezeichnet. Wobei sich ja auch viele Router als Access point nutzen lassen.



Ups, OK .

Also ich  hab mir  einen TP-Link Archer C2 AC750 gekauft, ist ein Dual-Band-Router, der sich mit 3 Schritten zum Access-Point konfigurieren lässt. Das 2,4 GHz-Band hat eine seht gute Sende-Leistung (min. 80% Empfang überall im Haus), das 5 GHz-Band hat mich jetzt nicht so überzeugt, dafür ist der Router nicht allzu teuer und läuft bei mir bisher ohne Probleme .


----------



## OberstFleischer (28. Oktober 2015)

fredsn schrieb:


> Wichtig ist natürlich die Reichweite, gerade für 5GHz durch mehrere Wände. Dafür sieht der Netgear ganz gut aus. Wobei ich natürlich kein 11ac brauche,.
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt noch zwei TP Link Router gefunden. Archer C5 und WDR4300. Bisschen günstiger und als Access point nutzbar. *Wie sind die so?*
> TP-Link Archer C5 AC1200 WLAN Dual Band Gigabit Router: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
> TP-Link TL-WDR4300 Simultan Dual-Band N750 Gigabit: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


Abgesehen von der tollen Qualität von TP-Link-Produkten? ...


----------

